# very slow NTFS write on USB disk



## fluca1978 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I moved a 33GB file from my ZFS disk to an USB disk formatted using NTFS, therefore mounted via fuse (8.2-RELEASE). I measured the speed with iostat(1) and it was around 6 MB/s for the whole process, which took around 1.5 hours. I tested the same disk with a Linux box and the speed is much more high: it took around 20 minutes to write the same file size on the disk. Is this normal? Is there a way to get better performances from fuse?


----------



## sistematico (Jun 16, 2012)

Maybe this?


----------



## fluca1978 (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't get it, I'm already using fuse...


----------

